# Say hello to my Pleco



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

This is time. Ive had time 9 months also. When i got him he was prb half an inch,


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

here is his cute face


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Nice closeup shot there bob..


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Hello


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

bobme said:


> This is time. Ive had time 9 months also. When i got him he was prb half an inch,


 how big is he now


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

looks nice


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

wasup mr pleco


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

looks good


----------



## lighter (Mar 2, 2004)

Big nice shot there!!!!!


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Hello mr. pleco, u are very photogenic, yes u are!


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

nice pleco


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

nice pleco


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

cool plecostomus, *bobme*









whatcha got in the tank with him>?


----------

